
DebGem (beta), Ruby packages for Debian - tortilla
http://www.debgem.com/
======
mileszs
It is noteworthy that this was created by Phusion, the same people who created
Phusion Passenger (mod_rails) and Ruby Enterprise Edition. Basically, a
company that really enjoys solving high-profile problems related to Ruby.
(First, Rails is a pain to deploy. Then, Ruby is a memory hog in web-
application applications. Now, Debian hates RubyGems.) From my perspective,
their work is high-quality, and increases my confidence in this 'product'.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
This is clever technology and a well-known problem, but I wonder how much
traction it will get since it's going to be a for-pay service.

~~~
jcapote
How is this a "problem"? What is wrong with just regular rubygems?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
From an Operations standpoint, having two conflicting package management
systems is a huge headache. It's one more point of failure on production
systems. The jpackage project was a similar effort which packaged oft-used
Java libraries in RPM format.

------
1gor
Why use Debian stable at all? Because people trust Debian's rigorous test and
release process. Now let's mix your rock-solid Debian system with an external
paid-for service the community has no control over...

------
zacharypinter
Interesting... I've been trying to build my servers lately with Ruby
Enterprise Edition as the only ruby (a little tricky, since you need ruby to
install REE) to avoid the confusion of multiple rubies with multiple rubygem
installs.

I wonder how this would work with a ruby install other than the standard
ubuntu ruby package.

~~~
FooBarWidget
In the long term we plan om providing an REE package which replaces the one
provided by Debian. By then we'll also offer DebGem repositories with packages
compiled against REE.

\- Hongli Lai (Phusion)

